# Remington Genesis Muzzleloader



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm looking into purchasing a muzzleloader here in the next couple of weeks. I had my mind set on buying a Thompson Center Omega, but I just saw that Remington has a muzzleloader called the Genesis. Does anyone know anything about them? I love Remington shotguns and will never buy another brand, but I don't know to much about their muzzleloaders. Any insight would be much appriciated.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Last Hunters Ed class we had a guy bring his Remington Genesis in for the class, and he said he loved it. Said it was easy to clean and very accurate.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Fishstix, I hope lundy sees this thread as he knows ALOT about muzzleloading and ML firearms. If I remember correctly remington uses a cheaper barrel, more like the ones seen on lower end muzzle loaders, not like the ones used on thompson or Knights. These newer models may be differant but I would research the heck out of it befor purchasing one. There is alot of info about about muzzle loading at chuck hawks.com

I just did a quick look at the link I lest and it sounds like I would not use a genisis, Go with the thompson, knight or savage if you want quality. Please read the article I linked it is all about 2006 ML guns

http://www.chuckhawks.com/buying_muzzleloader_2006.htm

Added another good read.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/good_muzzleloader_2006.htm

Scott


----------



## Pond Puppy (Apr 7, 2005)

Cannot beat a TC. They are extremely dependable and guaranteed for life, and I mean life. I have seen them replace an entire gun before. I have 2, an older Renegade that still shoots great and to my knowledge has never misfired, and a Black Diamond that was a tack driver out of the box and has taken deer each year I have had it. My next will be an Omega or Encore, haven't decided yet.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I have been doing a lot of research and I feel the best gun to buy is an Omega. I have never heard a complaint and the one's I've shot have been sweet shooting!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishstix,

I don't think you can go wrong with your decision of purchasing an Omega


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

yes git the remington genesis it is thet best muzzleloader i have ever shot the fist deer i ever shot was with my dads remigton genesis yes that is a must buy it they are good for long and close range shots


----------

